# 93298 & 93299



## coders_rock! (May 9, 2013)

Can these 2 codes be reported together. My doctor was denied 93299. The carrier is saying bill with another code. I'm confused. No bundling based on edits.

Please help, thanks.


----------



## jazzyblues2005 (Jul 18, 2013)

Have you heard anything more about this situation? I am starting to bill these 2 codes together and am wondering about the outcome.

Thanks!


----------

